# Bodycam Video Shows Fullerton Police Officer Fatally Shoot 17-Year-Old Girl



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The video from the body-worn camera of the Fullerton officer who fatally shot a 17-year-old girl on the 91 Freeway a week ago was released on Friday.

The on-duty, uniformed officer had been driving a marked police SUV on the eastbound 91, taking his police dog to a veterinarian.

The officer spotted the 17-year-old, Hannah Williams, traveling "at a high rate of speed" at about 7 p.m. July 5, a Friday, near Glassell Street in Anaheim, the District Attorney's Office said this week.

The police vehicle and the girl's car "made physical contact" at some point, the DA's Office said. Before Friday's release of the video, what occurred right before the police officer fired had not been publicly released.

Earlier this week, the DA's Office released a photo of a replica handgun which officials noted looked "identical" to a Beretta that they say was found next to the girl.

Her supporters have maintained that she was unarmed, with a spokesman for the family saying "a fake gun is a fake gun."

In the days since shooting, some of the girl's family members and their attorneys have repeatedly demanded answers as to what exactly prompted the shooting. She died soon aftter the incident in a hospital.

The teen was preparing to be a senior at Magnolia High School and had recently started working as a lifeguard at Knott's Berry Farm.

She was an inexperienced driver who had just applied for a learner's permit, her family said, and she may have accidentally ended up on a freeway she had never driven on.

Hannah Linn Williams, 17, of Anaheim, was identified by relatives as the suspect who was fatally shot by a Fullerton police officer on the 91 Freeway in Anaheim on Friday, July 5.

Her family's attorney has called the contact between the vehicles a "fender bender."

A DA's Office investigation is focusing on whether the officer's actions were lawful.

The Anaheim Police Department is investigating the girl's actions just before the shooting, while the Fullerton Police Department is determining whether the officer followed agency policies.

Family's response video below:


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Couldn't be a clearer open and shut case of suicide by cop. That tq barely fit.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------

